# the man in the high tower (with hypothermia)



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sad story. Hope he's ok.

We had a situation down here where a man was servicing a radio tower (much higher than a cell tower). He didn't come down after several hours. His grandson was on the ground. Grandson calls grandma. Grandma calls 911. Grandpa died up there. Natural causes. No electrocution or anything. This was 10+ years ago.

Dangerous work it is.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

for a typical healthy person hypothermia is often recovered from quickly but it depends on how cold the body core temp is.
typically muscles get a lot less blood flow and they are starved for oxygen. 

tiring out quickly and cramping.
movement becomes a bit labored and shortly become to exhausted to function.
it does not have to be below zero to suffer from hypothermia.


anyone suffering from cardiac / circulatory issues, pulmonary issues, and, diabetes are far more susceptible to hypothermia


knowing a few little trick can help preserve and hold in body heat, proper layering in clothing. ( working with gloves! many gloves do not offer much protection in even mild breezes, But wearing a pair of vinyl exam gloves inside your work gloves holds in the body heat to your fingers.)
proper boot liners help your feet but you can probably find something similar for your feet! and in a pinch even small plastic grocery bags will work good!
(that old trick we used as kids and never had cold feet)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> for a typical healthy person hypothermia is often recovered from quickly but it depends on how cold the body core temp is.
> typically muscles get a lot less blood flow and they are starved for oxygen.
> 
> tiring out quickly and cramping.
> ...


50F in a wet environment can cause hypothermia. 

It doesn't take more than time and exposure to temps below 98.6 to drop the body core temp.

Ever see kids turn blue in an 80F swimming pool?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

This is where people underdress for the weather. In Canada, you are brought up to layer your clothing so that you may add or reduce the number of layers to keep you comfortable when the weather changes 5 minutes from now. I carry heavy clothing in my truck all year. A good strong wind will chill you to the bones on anything but a hot day.


Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

canbug said:


> This is where people underdress for the weather. In Canada, you are brought up to layer your clothing so that you may add or reduce the number of layers to keep you comfortable when the weather changes 5 minutes from now. I carry heavy clothing in my truck all year. A good strong wind will chill you to the bones on anything but a hot day.
> 
> 
> Tim.


I always carried a bag of clothes in my van. Heavy jeans, long sleeve thermal shirt, bibs, insulated bibs, coveralls, a vest, gloves, watch cap, a jacket, coat, and a rain suit. 

You never know and can't get caught with your pants down.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

I also carry a spare set of clothes in my van plus towels and blankets!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't own a coat but, I do keep an extra short sleeve cotton shirt in my truck to change out of my sweaty shirt after lunch


----------

